# أعمال زجاج الأبواب والنوافذ والفتحات السماوية والواجهات الزجاجية والمرايا



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الزجاج

جزء ( 1 ) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ -	أعمال زجاج الأبواب والنوافذ والفتحات السماوية والواجهات الزجاجية.
ب -	المرايا .
ج -	مواد أعمال الزجاج والملحقات .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/2	المراجع 
أ -	astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm c920 مادة مانع التسرب المرنة للوصلات
astm c964 شرائح اطواق حشوة أعمال الزجاج
astm c1036 الزجاج المسطح 
astm c1048 الزجاج المسطح المعالج بالحرارة 
astm e 774 وحدات الزجاج المحكم العازل للحرارة
ب -	fgma جمعية تسويق الزجاج المسطح
كتيب أحكام تركيب أعمال الزجاج 
كتيب أعمال الزجاج 
ج -	fs المواصفات الفيدرالية 
dd-g-451 زجاج لوح مصقول ، شريحة ، مشكل (مصقول للتزجيج والمرايا والاستخدامات الأخرى )
dd-g-1403 زجاج لوح مصقول ، شرائح ، مشكل والمقوس ( مقوى بالحرارة ومقسى تماما) 
dd-m-411 مرايا وزجاج وألواح وإطارات
dd-g-45 زجاج مصقول شريحة ، لوح ، مشكل (مصقول للتزجيج والمرايا والاستخدامات الأخرى )
dd-g-1403 زجاج شرائح مصقول ، لوح ، مشكل والمقوس ( مقوى بالحرارة ومقسى تماما) 
dd-m-411 مرايا وزجاج وشرائح وإطارات
د -	ansi المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية 
z 97.1 مواصفات الأداء وطرق اختبار سلامة مواد الزجاج المستخدمة فى المباني
هـ -	nfpa	الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق 
كتيب أعمال الزجاج


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

/3	التقديمات 
أ -	بيانات المنتج : تقدم بيانات الصانع الفنية لمواد اعمال الزجاج ومنتجات الزجاج المطلوبة شاملة تعليمات التركيب والصيانة .
ب -	العينات : تقد䙅 عينات 300 × 300 مم لكل نوع من الزجاج المستخدم .
ج -	الشهادات : تقديم شهادات من الصانع بأن الزجاج ومواد الزجاج الموردة للمشروع مطابقة للمتطلبات .

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين 
أ -	يجب حماية الزجاج ومواد الزجاج اثناء التوريد والتخزين والمناولة بما يطابق تعليمات الصانع المطبوعة لتجنب تلف حواف الزجاج وتلف الزجاج ومواد التزجيج من تأثير الرطوبة والتكثف نتيجة تغييرات درجة الحرارة والتعرض المباشر للشمس وغيرها من الأسباب شاملا حدود الارتفاع للزجاج العازل .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

/5	الضمان 
أ -	يقدم ضمان كتابي موقع من الصانع والقائم بالتركيب لأعمال الزجاج لمدة 4 سنوات من تاريخ الاستلام الابتدائى يشمل الضمان تغيير المواد والمصنعية المعيبة حسب توجيهات المهندس.

1/6	ضمان الجودة 
أ -	المواصفات القياسية لأعمال الزجاج : يتم مطابقة توصيات جمعية تسويق الزجاج المسطح ( fgma ) - كتيب أعمال الزجاج وكتيب المواد المانعة للتسرب باستثناء عندما تحدد متطلبات اكثر دقة يتم الرجوع إلى هذه الإصدارات لمزيد من التعريف بالزجاج ومصطلحات أعمال الزجاج التى لم توضح بهذا القسم أو المواصفات القياسية الأخرى المشار إليها.
ب -	المواصفات القياسية للزجاج الأمني : عندما يحدد زجاج أمنى يتم توريد أنواع منتجات مطابقة لمقاييس ansi z97.1 . 
ج-	.توريد وحدات زجاج عازل بأختام دائمة سواء على تباعدات أو على الأقل بختم واحد على اللوح بعلامة مصدقة مناسبة من هيئة معاينة أو اختبار .

1/7	احتياطات العمل 
أ -	يجب عدم الشروع فى اعمال الزجاج عندما تكون درجة الحرارة المحيطة وللطبقة الملامسة خارج الحدود المسموح بها من صانع مواد الزجاج أو عندما تكون وصلة الطبقات الملامسة مبللة من الأمطار أو التثليج أو التكثيف أو غيرها من الأسباب .
ب -	تركب المواد المانعة للتسرب عندما تكون درجة الحرارة المحيطة وللطبقة الملامسة تسمح بذلك من صانع المواد المانعة للتسرب.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	منتجات الزجاج - عام 
أ - الزجاج القياسي: يورد زجاج درجة أولى مطابق لمتطلبات مقاييس astm c 1036 شاملا المقاييس المحددة للنوع والتصنيف والجودة ويكون مطابق للمطلوب من حيث الشكل والإنهاء والتشكيل والتسليح الشبكي .
ب -	الزجاج القياسى المعالج بالحرارة : يورد زجاج معالج بالحرارة مطابق لمتطلبات مقاييس astm c 1084 شاملا المواصفات المحددة للنوع والحالة والجودة والتصنيف ويكون مطابق للمطلوب من حيث الشكل والإنهاء والتشكيل.
ج-	.المقاسات : يصنع الزجاج وفقا للمقاسات المطلوبة لفتحات أعمال الزجاج المحددة بخلوص حواف وتفاوتات مطابقة لتوصيات صانع الزجاج . يورد الزجاج بالسمك المحدد أو إذا لم يكن محددا فيكون طبقا لمقاييس المواصفات القياسية و توصيات صانع الزجاج للأغراض المحددة على أن لا يقل عن 6 مم سمك للنوافذ و 12 مم للأبواب ( مفردة الزجاج ) .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2	أعمال الزجاج
أ - زجاج مصقول مقسى 
1- زجاج فئة ب (مقسى تماما) طراز I ( بدون طبقة سطح ) نوع I (مسطح شفاف) تصنيف 1 ( شفاف ) جودة Q3 ( جودة الزجاج) بسمك 6 مم للنوافذ وسمك 12 مم للأبواب الزجاجية الكاملة .
2- يورد زجاج مصقول مقسى للأبواب والنوافذ المحددة بالرسومات مفردة الزجاج. 
ب - وحدات زجاج عازل محكم : مزدوج ألواح الزجاج 
1- تورد وحدات مسبقة التجميع تتكون من الواح زجاج مانعة للتسرب تشتمل على فراغ هوائى منزوع الرطوبة ومحكم الإغلاق مطابقا لمقاييس ASMTM E 774 لأداء التصنيف المحدد وكذلك المتطلبات الأخرى الموصفة لخصائص الزجاج والفراغ الهوائى ونظام الإحكام ومواد منع التسرب ومواد المباعدة وتصميم الزاوية والتجفيف. يجب أن تكون الوحدات بمعادل انتقال حرارى (U-Value) 2.5 وات/م2/كلفن وبمعادل تظليل كلى 0.3 . تكون مواد المباعدة من منتجات الصانع القياسية من الألومنيوم أو الحديد غير القابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) . يكون التجفيف بواسطة منخل جزيئى أو جيل السليكا أو مزيج منهما . يكون الزجاج المعزول المانع للتسرب بسمك 24 مم يتكون من لوحين زجاج مقسى سمك 6 مم يفصلهما فراغ 12 مم شفاف للوح الداخلى ومعتم للألواح الخارجية بلون حسب ما يعتمده المهندس . 
2- تورد وحدات زجاج عازل محكم للأبواب والنوافذ المحددة بالرسومات لتكون مزدوجة الزجاج .
ج‌-	وحدات الزجاج المحكمة العازلة للحرارة (لفتحات الاضاءة السماوية) : يتم تحقيق متطلبات عزل وحدات الزجاج العازلة للحرارة المذكورة اعلاه فيما عدا الواح الزجاج فيجب ان تكون تامة التقسية والانعكاس للخارجية وزجاج رقائقى مقسى شفاف للداخلية . يكون لون الزجاج حسب اختيار واعتماد المهندس .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/3	المرايا 
أ -	نوع تصنيف i نوعية q3 مرآة مصقولة مفضضة بالكامل كهربائيا مطلاة بالنحاس بسمك 6 مم بحواف ظاهرة مصنفرة وزوايا الوجه مغلفة وبضمان ضد تلف الطبقة الفضية لمدة 15 عاما .
ب -	تكون مقاسات ومواضع المرايا حسب المحدد بالرسومات .

2/4	مواد التزجيج والملحقات 
أ-	أطواق حشوة تثبيت التزجيج : أطواق حشوة مانعة للتس䘱ب كثيفة مرنة متصلة من النيوبرين أو بولى فينيل كلوريد و50 مقياس تحمل صلابة  5 طبقا لمقاييسastm c 864 .
ب -	أطواق شرائح أقفال : مطابقة لمقاييس astm c 542 نيوبرين مشكل بالبثق بالمقاس والشكل المطلوب . تصنع الأطواق بزوايا حقن مقولبة . تورد مع شرائح قفل منفصلة (سوسته) بقوة تحمل صلابة 10 نقاط أعلى من جسم الطوق .
ج -	بلوك التثبيت : بلوكات نيوبرين أو epdm أو سيليكون حسب المطلوب لتتوافق مع مواد الزجاج المانعة للتسرب بقوة تحمل 80 الى 90 مقياس تحمل صلابة .
د -	المباعدات : بلوكات نيوبرين بقوة تحمل صلابة 40 الى 50 ذاتية اللصق على وجه واحد فقط ومتوافقة مع مواد منع التسرب المستخدمة . تستخدم مباعدات epdm لوحدات التثبيت مع مواد منع التسرب السيليكون .
هـ -	منظفات الفواصل ومواد الطلاء الأولية ومانعات التسرب : حسب توصيات صانع الزجاج.
و -	قضبان الحشو القابلة للانضغاط : قضيب خلايا مقفلة أو بكسوة عازلة للماء من المطاط الصناعى أو رغاوى لدنة متوافق مع مواد منع التسرب المستخدمة راتينجية مرنة بمقاومة انضغاط 34.5 الى 68.9 كيلو باسكال لانضغاط 25% .
ز -	شريط تزجيج بوتيل بولى سوبيتيلين مسبق التشكيل : شريط من منتجات الصانع القياسية الخالى من المواد المذيبة من بوتيل بولى سوبيتيلين يحتوى مواد صلبة 100% طبقا لمقاييس aama a 804.1 في شكل شريط مشكل بالبثق لا يسبب البقع ولا يلوث عند تلامسه مع اسطح غير مسامية ومجهز في لفات مع ورقة تزال على جانب واحد مع أو بدون قضيب تباعد متواصل حسب توصيات صانع الشرائط والزجاج للاستخدام المحدد .
ح -	مواد منع التسرب : طبقا للقسم 900 07 - المواد المرنة المانعة للتسرب .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1	الأعداد 
أ - ينظف مجرى الزجاج والموقفات واجزاء الاطار الأخرى لتلقى مواد الزجاج من العوائق والمواد الضارة التى قد تعوق العمل . تزال الطبقات الأولية التى لم تتماسك مع الطبقات الملامسة ويزال طلاء اللاكر من السطوح المعدنية بالمواضع المحددة لاستخدام مانعات التسرب المرنة ويتم الالتزام بتعليمات الصانع للنظافة النهائية للأسطح مباشرة قبل التجهيز الأولى ومواد الزجاج .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

3/2	التركيب 
أ - عام 
1-	ما لم يوضح أو يوصف بغير ذلك يجب الالتزام بمتطلبات وتوصيات FGMA كتيب نظم منع تسرب أعمال الزجاج وكتيب أعمال الزجاج . يجب ايضا لتركيب جميع انواع الزجاج الالتزام بتعليمات وتوصيات صانع الزجاج وصانع مواد أعمال الزجاج المطبوعة .
2-	تركب كل وحدة زجاج 䘨أحكام ضد تسرب الهواء والماء وبحيث تتحمل التغييرات الحرارية واحمال الرياح العادية بالموقع .
3-	يجب أن تتحمل ضلف الزجاج والأبواب تأثير الأحمال بدون أضرار من أى نوع شاملا فقد أو كسر الزجاج أو عيوب بالمواد المانعة للتسرب والأطواق المرنة بحيث تظل عازلة للمياه ومانعة لتسرب الهواء أو الأضرار فى مواد التزجيج .
4-	تركب وصلات أعمال الزجاج المتناكبة طبقا لتعليمات الصانع .
ب - المعاينة 
1-	تتم معاينة كل قطعة زجاج مباشرة قبل التركيب ، لا يتم تركيب أي قطعة ذات مقاس غير مناسب أو ذات حواف تالفة او خدوش او احتكاك او اى دلائل على حدوث تلف. 
2-	استخدم شفاطات ماسكة لإزاحة الزجاج داخل الفتحات ولا تستخدم قضبان النزع فى سحب او دفع الزجاج . يتم ازالة البطاقات من الزجاج مباشرة بعد التركيب .
ج - تركيب البلوكات 
1-	توضع بلوكات التركيب فى تفريز العتبة على ربع المسافة من طرف الزجاج ما لم يوصى صانع الزجاج بغير ذلك وتستخدم بلوكات بالمقاس الملائم لارتكاز الزجاج طبقا لتوصيات الصانع.
2-	توضع البلوكات في طبقة رفيعة من مانع تسرب مقبول.
د -	المباعدات 
1-	تورد مباعدات لجميع قياسات الزجاج اكبر من إجمالى مجموع 1.27 م او اكثر لأى جانبين متجاورين لفصل الزجاج عن الموقفات فيما عدا عندما تستخدم أطواق زجاج مستمرة .
2-	توضع المباعدات على مسافات لاتزيد عن 600مم عن بعضها ولا تقل عن 300 مم من الزاوية وتوضع المباعدات متعاكسة مع بعضها . يتم عمل قابضة (Pite) من المباعدات على الزجاج سمك 6 مم أو أكبر.
هـ-	يتم تركيب وحدات الزجاج بكل مجموعة متماثلة بالأشكال والنقش والتقوس والخصائص المتماثلة.
و-	يتم تركيب قضبان حشـو قابلة للانضغاط او ما يماثلها من مواد دعم حسب توصيات صناع المواد المانعة للتسرب والزجاج لمنع مانع التسرب من التسرب داخل نظام تصريف مجارى الزجاج ومن الالتصاق بالسطح الخلفى للوصلات وكذلك للتحكم فى عمق مانع التسرب للاداء المثالى ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك .
ز-	المواد المانعة للتسرب
1-	توضـع المواد المانعة للتسرب داخل مجارى الزجاج تحت ضغط لضمان عدم وجود الفراغات ولضمان التماسك الكامل للمادة المانعة للتسرب على سطح الزجاج وأسطح المجارى .
2-	تجهز الأسطح الظاهرة للمواد المانعة للتسرب لتوفير بروز ملحوظ للخارج عن الزجاج وتركب أطواق الحشوات والأشرطة المضغوطة لتبرز قليلا من المجرى لمنع تكون الأوساخ وجيوب الرطوبة .
3-	للمتطلبات الإضافية يتم الرجوع إلى القسم 900 07 - المواد المانعة للتسرب.
ح - اطواق الزجاج
1-	تقطع بالمقاس وتحكم فى وصلات حشوات أعمال الزجاج طبقا لتعليمات الصانع الكتابية .
ط - أطواق شرائح القفل 
1-	يتم الالتزام بتعليمات وتوصيات صانع الأطواق الكتابية . تقطع بالمقاس زوايا شرائح المنزلق السائب اطول قليلا لعمل انضغاط دائم عند الوصلات .
2-	تستخدم أدوات خاصة لتركيب وازالة شرائح الحشو وتشحم طبقا لتعليمات الصانع .
3-	يجب مطابقة تعليمات صانع الزجاج الكتابية لاستخدام بلوكات التركيب والمواد المانعة للتسرب السائلة أو الشرائط وثقوب التصريف بتجويف أعمال الزجاج من أطواق شرائح القفل .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

3/3	الحماية والتنظيف 
أ - يتم حماية الزجاج من الكسر مباشرة بعد التركيب باستخدام شرائط متعارضة متصلة بالاطارات وبعيدة عن الزجاج ولا يجب السماح بوضع علامات على الزجاج . يتم ازالة البطاقات الغير دائمة وينظف السطح .
ب - يتم حماية الزجاج من تلامسه بمواد ملوثة ناتجة عن اعمال الانشاء . يغطى الزجاج حسب المطلوب لحمايته من الاضافات التى قد تخدش سطح الزجاج . واذا حدث اختراق لهذه الحماية نتيجة ملامسه الزجاج لمواد ضارة يتم ازالته فورا بالطرق التى يوصى بها صانع الزجاج.
ج - يتم ازالة واستبدال الزجاج المكسور والمشطوف والمشروخ والمخدوش او التالف بأى طريقة أخرى اثناء فترة الانشاء شاملا الأسباب الطبيعية والحوادث والتخزين .
د -	الصيانة : يتم الحفاظ على الزجاج فى حالة نظيفة بشكل مناسب معقول اثناء فترة الإنشاء.
هـ-	النظافة : يغسل كلا وجهى الزجاج بفترة لا تزيد عن أربعة أيام قبل التسليم . يجب الالتزام بتعليمات وتوصيات صانع الزجاج ومواد أعمال الزجاج الخاصة بالنظافة فى كل حالة.


----------



## Alinajeeb (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

